# mini Singapore City model!



## Magician (Sep 11, 2002)

Panoramic View


----------



## Magician (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## Magician (Sep 11, 2002)




----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

very nice pics Magician!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Malt (Nov 16, 2004)

nice detail on some of those.. even the lowrises.

And the bolwing alley


----------



## [Kees] (Mar 14, 2004)

:bow: Nice model :cheers: :bow:


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

So, the Sail, Marina Quay and the other one will have the jointed podium?


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

wow


----------



## ncon (Apr 6, 2005)

COOLLLL!!! :eek2:


----------



## Wssps (Mar 22, 2005)

SOW AWSOME!!!


----------



## Jason (Jan 13, 2003)

So what's the deal with the building with a giant bowling pin on top? A bowling alley, I take it?


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow!!. COOL!!


----------



## empersouf (Mar 19, 2004)

Impressive, I see many buildings that aren't built yet.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Jason said:


> So what's the deal with the building with a giant bowling pin on top? A bowling alley, I take it?


Thats a proposal for that site, which is now vacant but is zoned for an entertainment zone. The model there isnt really going to be the actual thing of course, just an idea.

Its in the Bugis area. More pics and info about that area here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=142758


----------



## Blue_Copper (Dec 22, 2004)

just like the Sydney model


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

who bulid it? and for what purpose?


----------



## Magician (Sep 11, 2002)

The unique Heeren, where HMV is located.





































Orchard Road




























Shaw House










Mandarin Hotel










Cathay Cineleisure










California Fitness










Suntec City from Bugis (not really related)


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

does the model has any new projects on it? or whats the purpose?
Its really cool btw


----------



## Magician (Sep 11, 2002)

Oh no... just to share what I took... anyway it does show the new project that is on the way constructing at Marina Bay...


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

yes excellent model. ive built most of our model here in Sydney and we have colour coded to indicate building status.
looks 1;500 like ours.
cool


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Very impressive, to say the least. Great!!!

Why not annotate .. e.g. what is DSCN1137?


----------

